# wuts the most agressive fish for a 125g



## go hard (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a 125g that I was going to set up for a Caribe tank but iam leaning toward doing a salt Tank but I want aggressive fish only ! wuts best for a 125g & how many can I have in a tank if I wanted to go w/two seperate kind of fish ?....Thanks.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

maube an eel and lion fish tank?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

undulated trigger


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Tiger shark...oh wait

Yeah one of the triggers is your best bet


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

How about a panther grouper and a dog face puffer.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Chapz said:


> How about a panther grouper and a dog face puffer.


the panther will eventually get too large the dog face should be ok for longer then teh grouper but eventually would outgrow a 125


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

get 2 or 3 african pike in there. i used to have one and i really liked him, super aggressive and nice looking. Unfortunatly he perished in a skydive gone bad.

nm you want salt water


----------

